# Forum > Discussion > Media Discussions >  Rapidash (Pokemon) Vs. Centaur (Monster Rancher)

## Bartmanhomer

Hello everyone. I'm going to do a battle analysis on Rapidash from the Pokemon franchise and Centaur from the Monster Rancher franchise. These two horses are closely related to each other. Rapidash is a full-bodied horse and Centaur is part monster and part horse. Upon further research on Rapidash, it has two regional forms: one in the Kanto region (Fire Type) and one in the Galar region (Psychic/Fairy Type) Rapidash is somewhat very powerful. It has Fire attacks such as Fire Blast, Flare Blitz, and also non-fire type moves. The Galar Rapidash has Fairy/Psychic type moves such as Dazzling Gleam, Psychic, and also healing moves as well. I can argue that Centaur Pokemon Type will be a Fighting/Psychic because it has a javelin to attack physically and it has 4 psychic moves such as Mind Blast, Mind Flare, Energy Shot, and Energy Shots. It also has Z Smash, Death Thrust, Meteor Drive, and other physical moves. So by the looks of this battle, I can tell that Rapidash will be the victor in both regional forms. So what do you think of this battle analysis? I love to hear your thoughts.  :Smile:

----------

